
Soup Map – 277 European Soups - aaronbrethorst
https://www.tasteatlas.com/europe/soups
======
iagooar
I can't believe it hasn't listed the Polish "żur" (or "żurek"). It is a soup
made of soured rye flour, served in a bread bowl. Utterly delicious. For me it
is, by far, the best traditional Polish dish (and soup).

Here you can read more about it:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/West_Slavic_fermented_cereal_s...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/West_Slavic_fermented_cereal_soups)

Edit: I found it on their website, but it's missing on the map:
[https://www.tasteatlas.com/zurek](https://www.tasteatlas.com/zurek)

Edit2: Thanks for pointing out that I can click on the number directly. Not
too intuitive, but zurek is there!

~~~
rgovostes
Came here to post the same thing. Żurek is phenomenal and Polish cuisine is
among the best, and most underrated.

Recipes online say you need to make a fermented starter liquid called zakwas,
which is allegedly sold pre-made in Polish grocery stores. But I could not
find it for sale online. There are instant żurek mixes on Amazon, though, and
a few packets are now on their way.

~~~
dougmwne
Polish cuisine really is amazing. My favorite cold summer soup is Chłodnik, a
bright pink creamy beet soup with farm-fresh hard boiled eggs and young
potatoes on the side. Borowikowa is a hot mushroom soup made from wild Porcini
mushrooms gathered in the fall mushroom-hunting season with an incredibly rich
taste.

The Poles take ingredient quality very seriously and have so many awesome food
traditions, plus are getting much better at reproducing other culture's
cuisines, I think mainly due to open EU borders giving a lot of restaurateurs
working experience outside the country.

~~~
brokenkebab
Well, this atlas registers it as a Lithuanian dish šaltibarščiai, much to
dismay of Polish who believe it's their chłodnik, and Belarusians who are
certain it's their chaładnik.

------
brokenkebab
With a few well-known* exceptions it's a very risky idea to attribute any
particular dish to a particular country. I'm from Eastern Europe, and can say
almost any attribution can and will be disputed here :-) And situation can be
farther complicated by the fact that same names are often used for different
dishes.

* - And even those are disputed from time to time.

~~~
dzhiurgis
Biriyani, paella and plov is basically same (yet tastes very different).

What I’m interested in is why most soups in Eastern Europe are stock/“bullion”
style while in west they are more like goulash/curry/gravy?

~~~
brokenkebab
I believe it's just a classification difference. In some cultures a soup is
soup when it's liquid. A gravy-style dish can exist, no problem, but will not
be recognized as soup then.

------
forlorn
I love it! But in addition of 'Where to eat' I'd like to know 'How to make'.

~~~
Eupolemos
Maybe I'm wooshing here, but there's a tab called "Recipe" ;)

Edit: Ah - I just noticed, it is only there on some.

------
Aardwolf
Missing lots of very basic but good soups (then again, the search doesn't work
well, returning "categories", "events" and "restaurants" rather than soups by
keyword):

tomato soup with little meat balls

pumpkin soup

mixed vegetable soup

shrimp soup, fish soup, lobster soup

asparagus cream soup

spinach soup

------
pdamoc
In Romania, we make a clear distinction between Supa, Ciorba and Bors.

Supa (Soup) is the un-soured base, Ciorba is sour (usually soured with lemon)
and Bors (Borscht) is soured with an wheat bran based fermented liquid by the
same name. :)

~~~
iagooar
In Poland we have zupa (soup), barszcz (borscht) and flaki (which is similar
to your ciorba I think).

~~~
eithed
Additionally, in Poland, by my count there're at least four different soups
made from beetroot - barszcz czerwony (eaten traditionally with "uszka"
dumplings, without sour cream), barszcz ukrainski (eaten with vegetables and
beans), chlodnik (cold soup, eaten with cream) and another barszcz czerwony
(hot soup, eaten with cream). Poland has LOTS of soups

~~~
tomaszs
And also barszcz biały, litewski, francuski, jabłkowy, ogórkowy and of course,
the most important: barszcz do picia :)

~~~
iagooar
Oh and then there's also czernina, which basically is a soup made of duck
blood.

------
jevgeni
Borscht classified as a Ukrainian dish. Good. As it should be.

~~~
phillc73
What's your stance on rassolnik?

~~~
jevgeni
The only front of the geopolitical soup wars I'm dying on, is the borscht
front. :D

------
severine
Yummy. It would be great to add a filter to show only the ones that include a
detailed recipe, though.

~~~
telesilla
Also those that can be made vegetarian. So many look delicious and could be
prepared with a protein substitute.

~~~
oblio
This one is a pretty solid vegetarian soup:

[https://www.tasteatlas.com/ciorba-de-
loboda](https://www.tasteatlas.com/ciorba-de-loboda)

This video, despite the annoying voice, describes it and its ingredients, I
think it should be easy enough to follow:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSnXUxXC0_E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSnXUxXC0_E)
(it's actually "ciorba de stevie" but it's basically the same thing)

Loboda is this thing:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atriplex_hortensis](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atriplex_hortensis)

I Imagine you can use regular spinach if you don't have it.

------
tasssko
If you are ever in Greece and want a delicious rich soup I reccomend
Avgolemono[1].

1\.
[https://www.tasteatlas.com/avgolemono](https://www.tasteatlas.com/avgolemono)

~~~
aloukissas
+10000 (super biased) for avgolemono -- one of those foods that I despised as
a child but came to love as an adult.

------
MichaelMoser123
As for Russia they would need to add щи/shchi
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shchi](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shchi)

Щи да каша пища наша. Don't know how to translate that one properly:-)

Also there is the wikipedia reference, who would have guessed that soups come
in lists?
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_soups](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_soups)

~~~
aaaaaar
It's already on there. Only 2.4 stars though :)

------
9nGQluzmnq3M
Nice idea, but the implementation is not great: many places have multiple
soups superimposed, but only one is even shown if you click and there's no way
to "expand" a cluster. If you want the full list for a country, you need to
browse the pictures by location.

[https://www.tasteatlas.com/europe/soups?orderby=location](https://www.tasteatlas.com/europe/soups?orderby=location)

~~~
saberdancer
If you click on a number it expands the list.

------
Forester06
Where is the Turkiye's soups. Tarhana Soup is an Anatolian soup.

[http://www.turkishfoodandrecipes.com/2009/11/tarhana-soup-
ta...](http://www.turkishfoodandrecipes.com/2009/11/tarhana-soup-tarhana-
corbasi.html)

An other Turkiye's soups are here..
[http://www.turkishfoodandrecipes.com/search/label/soups](http://www.turkishfoodandrecipes.com/search/label/soups)

------
CSMastermind
I'm curious how they determine the 'Most Popular'.

~~~
reitoei
Based on traffic to the site over a period of time, like pretty much every
other 'Most Popular' algo.

------
twic
The iconography is a bit variable. London is represented by the arms of the
Greater London Council, which were granted in 1966, and which was abolished in
1986.

The soups look good though!

------
jansan
My favorite, the north German "Hochzeitssuppe" (wedding soup) is missing. It
even has a Wikipedia entry:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hochzeitssuppe](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hochzeitssuppe)

Just the best thing you can eat on a rainy cold November day.

~~~
jannes
It's not missing, the UX is just bad.

Hochzeitssuppe expands if you click on Nudelsuppe while you are at the map's
maximum zoom setting.

------
anentropic
I'm hungry now

------
CrLf
I’m not sure many people in Portugal would call “açorda" a soup. The most
common variety has the consistency of mashed potatoes and is either a course
in itself (when mixed with prawns, for example) or used as a side for meat.

~~~
dmos62
I think it's fine to consider these overalapping sets. Then we don't have to
argue over edge cases.

------
JoeAltmaier
Oh! I thought it would be a map in _culinary space_ of soup varieties. So if
wanted a sour winter soup without meat, I'd find a cluster of those somewhere
in a 3D space...

------
esquire_900
Very nice product (not just the soups), it's interesting to get a "flavor map"
like this , and brings back memories of places once visited!

------
pjmlp
So we got a couple of food chains that are all about soups as main courses and
they only manage to find out "Açorda"?

Anyway, nice overview, as starting point.

~~~
pellucidar
They also think caldo verde was invented after 1935.

------
lawlessone
Might have been able to include Irish Stew, and Coddle for Ireland.

Both are more stews.. but several other things already on this map are more
like stews.

~~~
bazzargh
They're both there, but under Stews.
[https://www.tasteatlas.com/Stews](https://www.tasteatlas.com/Stews)

...I grew up eating Irish Stew and thought of it more as a soup too

------
aloukissas
Noted that solyanka spans a big chunk of eastern European countries. E.g. it's
a staple in Latvia (probably from USSR influence).

------
sanqui
Too bad the information on this website isn't open data (like OpenStreetMap).
I'd love to contribute otherwise.

------
brummm
It's missing green cabbage stew in northern Germany. One of the best things
ever

------
RobertRoberts
Should add Irish Guiness beef stew (also called Irish stew/beef stew?)

------
nabla9
Swedish ärtsoppa and Finnish hernekeitto are the same thing.

------
riffraff
this looks interesting, but I just want to say there are a couple dozen
variations of fish soup in Italy, I'm not sure why they don't show up :)

------
peterwwillis
This is amazing!! Exactly the kind of thing i've been looking for to find new
regional dishes. But like others mentioned, it's lacking a lot of entries.
Does anyone know how to submit dishes?

------
platz
What's with the low Russia scores

~~~
diimdeep
Rating is meaningless, that Okroshka is worst-rated soup at 2.3 just cant be
right.

~~~
yboris
Okroshka is one of my all-time-favorite summer dishes (I grew up in Russia).
So refreshing to have a cold "soup" / "salad" hybrid.

